# An exciting Thing Happened to Me



## Little Bow Huntin Gal (Sep 6, 2002)

Hello all,

Hope everyone's summers are going well.  I can not wait for deer season. I just put some new sights on my bow and thoses deer are in trouble.  

Well on to my exciting news. I just go back from Kentucky and had a great time. While I was down there Mark (FullDraw) Purposed to me and I accepted. I am Engaged!!!!!! :yikes: I am soo excited. No date has been finilazed yet but we are thinking spring of 2006. Either the weekend before of the weekend after WWOW Lol :lol: I am soo happy and I just couldn't wait to share all my wonderful news with all the wild women. 

I will try to post pics of the ring, and all that good stuff. :chillin: 

Oh also I got My beagle puppy In may and he is growing like a weed. He is going to get neutered on Thursday,  but he will be ok.

Hope everyone is doing well. 

April


----------



## Lindsey (Jan 22, 2000)

LBHG,
I remember you telling Fulldraw last winter when his bowstring broke that he wasn't getting a new bow until you got an engagement ring.
He must have wanted a new bow pretty badly.
Congratulations to you and Mark.
My condolences to your hound. 

Lindsey


----------



## Kevin (Oct 4, 2000)

Congrats!
I wish you many happy years!

Sounds like lots of good stuff going on right now


----------



## 58archer (Apr 14, 2004)

Oh, that's really nice to hear, LBHGal. I like happy news. Congratulations to you and Mark!  

Now about that date... If you get married the week after WWOW I'll bet we can talk L80Rider (Gail) into offering a special class section on "How to Throw A Wild Outdoor Bachelorette Party." Bride-To-Be gets in the class free. What do you think?
Now, where's the picture of that ring, girl? We're waiting....  -Christine
(PS - Poor little beagle baby...yip!)


----------



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

Congratulations April and Mark, that is fantastic.




Little Bow Huntin Gal said:


> He is going to get neutered on Thursday,  but he will be ok.


The beagle, right? :yikes: :tdo12: :fish2: 

WWOW bachelorette party class!?!?!?!? You might be on to something.


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy-

Congratulations to you both!


----------



## turtleboy66 (Apr 23, 2004)

Little Bow Huntin Gal said:


> He is going to get neutered on Thursday,  but he will be ok.


Why do women always say that? If it aint broke dont fix it....:yikes: :lol: 

P.S. Congrats to you both.


----------



## Little Bow Huntin Gal (Sep 6, 2002)

Well lindsey he had to break down and get a new bow earlier this year. So I go out cheep, oh rats, lol.  

We might have to consider that WWOW wild bachalorette party Whoooo!! :lol: 

Well tangleknot the beagle, not mark, lol is getting snip snip on thursday. But that is an idea. :16suspect Just kidding. 

I will try to post the pics 58archer soon, if I can figure out how to do it.  I don't have all of my ring yet as mark said "it is a rental." :yikes: 
My diamond is mine but the band was not in yet so I will have that in the next few weeks.

Thanks All
April
:chillin:


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

Congrats!!! I think that WWOW party would be a riot! I had to miss the outing this year but WILL NOT miss out next time. Too much fun.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Congrats!


----------



## Little Bow Huntin Gal (Sep 6, 2002)

WEll we have not set the offical date but it is looking more and more like the weekend after WWOw 2006. A wild women bachalorette party might be just what the doctor ordered. :chillin: We will have to see what cool ideas we can come up with  

APril


----------

